#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Collating developer comments during presentation

## picassov7

I recently started using the developer text box off of the developer tab (allows you to type while in presentation mode) to coach several colleagues on recording action items during meetings with this tool.  This allows everyone to see the action item being recorded and agree at that point in time on ownership/timing of the item.  I was curious if there is any code out there that would record those comments in two different places within the presentation (i.e. I would like to have all comments made on the different slides collated at the end of the presentation to be used as meeting minutes)?

----------

